# Nicknames for Rosalie



## Athena

We have chosen the name Rosalie for our baby. DH and I absolutely love it but I know it will get shortened, as people do :wacko:

Can anyone give me some ideas for nn please?


----------



## Tami

Rose, Rosa, Rosy, Ali (Ally), Salie (Sally), Ro or RoRo, Ros/z! I'm not sure what else, lol.


----------



## Athena

Ah thanks, had not thought of Salie that's cute :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think when she is a baby and toddler she will mainly get Rosie, then when she is a teen and young adult Rose or Rosa.

Lovely name :) x


----------



## Athena

Thanks I think you're right, rose and rosa do sound more grown up :) she's bound to like at least one nn I think there are quite a few!


----------



## alibaba24

My daughter is called Rosalie. I specifically told people not to shorten it so nobody calls her anything other than Rosalie apart from her dad who calls her Rosie lol

Rosa
Rose
Rosie
lee 

I think are all good shortened versions xx


----------



## Athena

Thanks :) Does she go to nursery or anything? Do any other kids shorten it ever that you haven't told not to? I only ask as it's such a pretty name that I would prefer not to get shortened but I would rather chose a pretty nn of MY choosing if you know what I mean lol!


----------



## alibaba24

Athena said:


> Thanks :) Does she go to nursery or anything? Do any other kids shorten it ever that you haven't told not to? I only ask as it's such a pretty name that I would prefer not to get shortened but I would rather chose a pretty nn of MY choosing if you know what I mean lol!

She goes to Nursery and they did ask If she has any nicknames to which I said no I also put on her paperwork she only goes by Rosalie. I know i sound so strict but I so loved the name that I only wanted people calling her by her full name even her Dad as she gets older has gone From Rosie to Rosalie I personally dont like Rosie that is another reason I was so intent on nobody shortening her name and Iv never had any problem with people trying to make it shorter :thumbup: x


----------



## Athena

alibaba24 said:


> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) Does she go to nursery or anything? Do any other kids shorten it ever that you haven't told not to? I only ask as it's such a pretty name that I would prefer not to get shortened but I would rather chose a pretty nn of MY choosing if you know what I mean lol!
> 
> She goes to Nursery and they did ask If she has any nicknames to which I said no I also put on her paperwork she only goes by Rosalie. I know i sound so strict but I so loved the name that I only wanted people calling her by her full name even her Dad as she gets older has gone From Rosie to Rosalie I personally dont like Rosie that is another reason I was so intent on nobody shortening her name and Iv never had any problem with people trying to make it shorter :thumbup: xClick to expand...

That's good to hear, great to know the nursery don't shorten it. It's such a beautiful name I can't believe it's not more common but glad, I love that it's unusual without being weird if that makes sense! I've never known another Rosalie in real life either so hoping she'll be the only one in her peer group with the name. Thanks hun xx


----------



## alibaba24

Athena said:


> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) Does she go to nursery or anything? Do any other kids shorten it ever that you haven't told not to? I only ask as it's such a pretty name that I would prefer not to get shortened but I would rather chose a pretty nn of MY choosing if you know what I mean lol!
> 
> She goes to Nursery and they did ask If she has any nicknames to which I said no I also put on her paperwork she only goes by Rosalie. I know i sound so strict but I so loved the name that I only wanted people calling her by her full name even her Dad as she gets older has gone From Rosie to Rosalie I personally dont like Rosie that is another reason I was so intent on nobody shortening her name and Iv never had any problem with people trying to make it shorter :thumbup: xClick to expand...
> 
> That's good to hear, great to know the nursery don't shorten it. It's such a beautiful name I can't believe it's not more common but glad, I love that it's unusual without being weird if that makes sense! I've never known another Rosalie in real life either so hoping she'll be the only one in her peer group with the name. Thanks hun xxClick to expand...

Its a good point you make Iv never heard another Rosalie yet but everytime someone asks her name they say oh what a beautiful name. I forgot to mention even her cousins who are between the ages of 4-10 all call her Rosalie too :thumbup: 

all the best xx


----------



## emergRN

I'd prolly call her Rosie


----------



## wannabemomy37

Possible nicknames for Rosalie would be
Rosie
Rose
Rosa 
Lee
Lee Lee
Ro


If you don't want it to be shortened, just tell people, "no, her name is Rosalie". I've had this issue from working at a daycare and parents insist their child's name is Rosabella not Bella. You would probably need to keep reinforcing the fact that you'd like to use her full name, because I'm sure a lot of people will be tempted to call her Rosie...When it comes to school-aged, it should be easier as teachers try to teach the child's full name anyways.

Good luck!


----------



## Athena

Thanks! Yes I think I will have to be extra forceful and make sure ppl know I don't want the name shortened x


----------

